
Wikipedia: List of lists of lists - okl
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists
======
jolmg
I wished this was "Outline of outlines of outlines". I used to seek out those
articles a lot in my free time when I was a student. It only made my hunger of
knowledge grow.

    
    
        https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_computer_programming
        https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_computer_science
        https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_mathematics
        https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_history
        https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_linguistics
        https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_law
        https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_biology
        https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_science
    

etc.

~~~
majewsky
All in one place:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:PrefixIndex/Outline_of](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:PrefixIndex/Outline_of)

~~~
cooper12
There's also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Contents/Outlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Contents/Outlines)
and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_outlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_outlines)

------
ahelwer
One positive thing about Wikipedia lists: they provide a great way to explain
Russell's Paradox. A lot of people have trouble with the concept of a set
containing itself, but not with a web page linking to itself. So, we can
imagine defining a Wikipedia page of the list of all lists which do not link
to themselves, and then ask - does this list page contain a link to itself?
Two cases:

(1) The page _does_ link to itself, in which case it is wrongly present in the
list of lists which do _not_ link to themselves.

(2) The page does _not_ link to itself, in which case it _should_ be present
in the list of lists which do not link to themselves.

Since both cases result in a contradiction, this means we cannot define the
list of all lists which do not link to themselves, and thus any formal
language (now called "naive set theory") which allows us to define such a set
is logically inconsistent.

The solution to this paradox was to use a set of axioms (most commonly the
Zermelo-Fraenkel axioms) which do not allow the construction of such a
contradictory set, while also maintaining all the expressive power of naive
set theory.

To anyone interested in this stuff (plus Gödel) I highly recommend the graphic
novel Logicomix.

~~~
NVRM
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinker_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinker_paradox)
?

~~~
ahelwer
Nope, nothing to do with that.

------
josquindesprez
Better yet, this iteratively deepening list of land-lake layers:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_island#Islands_within_lak...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_island#Islands_within_lakes_recursively)

This culminates in:

    
    
      The largest island in a lake on an island in a lake on an 
      island is a nameless, approximately 4.0-hectare (10-acre) 
      island at 66.687°N 70.479°W, situated within Nettilling Lake 
      on Baffin Island, Canada.`

------
pmoriarty
My favorite Wikipedia list is its list of unusual articles:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_articles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_articles)

------
llccbb
Reminds me (and I'm sure others had the thought) of the Awesome GitHub repo[0]
which links to many of the other Awesome-* repos.

[0]
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

------
paulhodge
A lot of these “lists of lists” are just “Something A-M” and “Something N-Z”.
That’s just a paginated list!

------
killjoywashere
someone should add a list of lists of genes and subindex them all the way
down. Just ruin that page.

------
jefurii
That is so meta.

~~~
dredmorbius
We clearly need a meta-article about meta articles.

------
agumonkey
so very lispy

